# AC spark plugs 41-151 vs 41-153



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably heat range. They varied back and forth on the Gen 1 Cruzes to help try to tame the engine's tendency to spark knock.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I see RockAuto listing 153 as an option and 151 as standard.
> 
> What's the difference between the two?


Heat range I got 153 as I have 49k but I use my car hard so mine were burnt. I had a hellava time changing my spark plugs as they don't use a 5/8 socket. I finally gave up and had my old mechanic change them. What socket are you using?


----------

